# I just got 3 blowguns



## paytoncool7

Just got some blowguns anyone have any tips I got 2 .50 cals and .625 big bore 5 foot single piece


----------



## treefork

Welcome to the forum . Read past posts for tons of information . If you have a specific question I'm sure someone can help .


----------



## NaturalFork

How long are the .50 cals?


----------



## paytoncool7

36 inch


----------

